# Recommended TV Tuner?



## tj1910612 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi,

Been looking for a TV tuner for my PC; but I can't really find any decent reviews on any of them. I was interested in the Hauppauge WinTV Mini-Stick HD, however I've seen that it needs a pretty good signal to work. I have a rooftop aerial but I live in a bad reception area - so not sure that this would work.

Cost isn't really an issue as long as it's not insanely expensive - I'd rather pay a bit more and get a decent bit of kit then get a cheapy one and regret it (a mistake I've made in the past).

Anyone have any recommendations? Is Hauppauge the way to go, or are there better manufacturers?

Thanks.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Are you looking for an usb style tuner, or a pci card internal style tuner. Each will have their own pluses and minuses. Let me know and I will find some examples of each for you.

Cheers!


----------



## tj1910612 (Mar 5, 2010)

Preferably PCI, just so it's a bit tidier. I was simply attracted by the price tag of the USB one


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I think that this card is the way to go. It has everything that you are looking for. Let me know if you need something else or something a little less expensive. 

Cheers!


----------

